# Sunday racing at Randy's Hobbies



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys, sunday we are going to have a 1/18th scale track set up in the parking lot out at Randies...I believe it is going to be oval? This is our first weekend, doing it, and hopefully we are looking for it to take off. Bring out your 1/18th scales, and have some fun. 

Right now, if we do actually "race" this weekend, its mainly spec class, but soon to come depending on turn out, maybe we will have different classes. So come out and help us make it happen!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm there. What time?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Chase, you probably don't know who I am on the forum, but I have spoken with you many times at the shop. Did y'all do anything this past Sunday? I talked to Lynn when I was in there last saturday and he told me you were going to have a bash, but I couldn't make it back down there Sunday. Is this going to be strictly 1/18 racing? I want to do some bashing, but I don't have any 1/18's anymore.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll have to talk to my Dad and see if we can make it out there this sunday.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Question, did Randy's ever get the indoor 1/8th scale track they were talking about a while ago? If they did I'll drive out there for that every weekend....lol


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

What time on Sundays? As far as the indoor 1/18th - 1/12th scale track, my understanding is that the landlord never released the space to them. It's still there, but not occupied.

Let us know what time guys!

PD2


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, we were trying to get into a new spot for the shop, and were going to have indoor 1/18th scale racing, the landlord never got a move on, there was problems with A/C units and what not. 

Anyway, Lyn is heading up our parkinglot racing, and we are hoping that will take off. We open at 12 on sundays, but I think it will be set up before that, so come on out. For now, I think it would be okay to bring whatever you want(maybe not monster trucks, ect), and for the first few times i dont think we will actually be "racing" just having fun and seeing what the turn out is.

And dont worry yall, I'm not going to be here this weekend, so you will actually be able to drive, and not have me running you off the track. Haha.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang it! Before noon is no good for me. Afternoon would have been better - somewhere around 3pm or so.

Randy's is definitely close enough that I'd go race there - time just does not work out for me.

PD2


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What a blast!

Thanks to Biggie and Randy for putting it on. Wasn't really a race, more of doing some hot laps with friends but man did I have fun!

Think I'm going to build me a car specifically for Randy's parking lot.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Need pics!


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

What did they run out there? Is it oval and/or drag racing or did they set up a road course type track with jumps and all? 

I was at the Texans massacre today so I didn't get to go out there but depending on the type of set up, I may go out there in the future.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jelias said:


> What did they run out there? Is it oval and/or drag racing or did they set up a road course type track with jumps and all?
> 
> I was at the Texans massacre today so I didn't get to go out there but depending on the type of set up, I may go out there in the future.


That game was ugly! :headknock


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

jelias said:


> What did they run out there? Is it oval and/or drag racing or did they set up a road course type track with jumps and all?
> 
> I was at the Texans massacre today so I didn't get to go out there but depending on the type of set up, I may go out there in the future.


It's a run what ya brung thing. The track was oval/on-road in the parking lot for Randy's. Mike, me and a couple of other 1/18th guys had this balls-out oval race going. There was a mixture of monster trucks, touring cars both nitro and electric. No lap counters or scoring, just bashing.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The future of RC.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

no, that's a different thread!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cameras are cheap guys. And posting them is easy!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary, it was Sunday and it was less than 80 degrees outside. Where were you?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> The future of RC.


Actually it's more like the history of R\C


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Actually it's more like the history of R\C


That's very true! Grass roots stuff going on there at Randy's! If you ever talked to Wayne, he has some great stories of California.

If they move the time to the afternoon - around 3pm - I'll definitely be out there. Probably the only time I can count on down time all week.

Glad to hear you guys had a blast! I really hope it continues and grows!

PD2


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Paul, they had it set up until right before 5.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> Paul, they had it set up until right before 5.


For real?!? Ah man! I was over near Cypresswood betwee 2 and 3pm. Thought about seeing if things were going on, but just carried on what I was doing.

The great thing about this racing is that you can pick up an RTR in the shop and head outside and race - nothing more to it!

Wonder if they will do that every Sunday? How late is Randy's open till on Sunday's?

Thanks Nik!

PD2


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

For right now they are planning every Sunday. I think the turnout was better then they were expecting. I played around till almost 4 myself.

I think they close at 5 on Sundays.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> For right now they are planning every Sunday. I think the turnout was better then they were expecting. I played around till almost 4 myself.
> 
> I think they close at 5 on Sundays.


OK - then that explains the starting around noon or before time. That's cool that the turnout was great! Having something like this can only promote the hobby as well as help sales at the shop.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Actually it's more like the history of R\C


Exactly! I see this taking off.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun. When's football season over?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Sounds like fun. When's football season over?


Yesterday before halftime!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I meant pro football Gary. Houston hasn't had that since the Oilers left town.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guff, call me. 936-827-2724


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

PD2 said:


> OK - then that explains the starting around noon or before time. That's cool that the turnout was great! Having something like this can only promote the hobby as well as help sales at the shop.
> 
> PD2


i know they made some bucks off of me and my crash bandit vendetta this past sunday hahah

LOOK! I can finally post thread replies hah


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Cameras are cheap guys. And posting them is easy!


gas is cheap too. What's your excuse this time?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

If anyone sees biggie, please have him get in touch with me.....Thanks.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Call Randy's. He's usually in there. 281-469-7000


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

nik77356 said:


> Call Randy's. He's usually in there. 281-469-7000


He got a hold of me thanks nik...


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thanks to those that came.*

We had 18th up against 10th and 5th. They held their own until one ran over them. I tried to keep it scale friendly but when you get abunch of other maniacs pulling the LEEEEVER no one canstop them. Improvements are planned such as loop and boards or fire hose instead of the pvc. It on this Sunday too and then on for every other Sunday after. We show up at 12:00 but we'll give time for those to get there before the actual racing starts. For now hot laps and those tryng to keep them on the tract and going in the right direction. Been a LONG time since I've had this much fun and I didn't even have a car to drive.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Who is Bigmax? :spineyes:


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Bigmax said:


> We had 18th up against 10th and 5th. They held their own until one ran over them. I tried to keep it scale friendly but when you get abunch of other maniacs pulling the LEEEEVER no one canstop them. Improvements are planned such as loop and boards or fire hose instead of the pvc. It on this Sunday too and then on for every other Sunday after. We show up at 12:00 but we'll give time for those to get there before the actual racing starts. For now hot laps and those tryng to keep them on the tract and going in the right direction. Been a LONG time since I've had this much fun and I didn't even have a car to drive.


I THink I speak for a few of the guys in sayin we had a good time and look forward to the next sunday we get to run away from Davids' 1/5 truck


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

That thing was a hoot...although a bit on the dangerous side. My lil truck was faster, but it was so big I couldn't get around him!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yea... But i really think David got his point across to that guy who kept hitting hit car hah


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Who is Bigmax? :spineyes:


He's the guy that was running the RACE. You know, where people come out to run their RC cars together....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> He's the guy that was running the RACE. You know, where people come out to run their RC cars together....


Ho ho ho ha ha ha! I will see you guys one Sunday soon. Biggie, whatcha gonna run? I have this spare B4 I was gonna sell, but if y'all are running oval maybe there's a Sprint conversion? Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> He's the guy that was running the RACE. You know, where people come out to run their RC cars together....


PM coming.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Biff, you working on Sundays now?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Biff, you working on Sundays now?


Usualy 3 out of 4.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

where is randy's at?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

249 and Grant


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> Usualy 3 out of 4.


I bet you wouldn't have to work saturday or sunday if you took the time you surf the internet away and worked instead.

hahahaha


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*WHo's Bigmax?*

Where did this Biff guy go?? 

I ran my Rail but it had a HUGE PUSH turning left! Trying to get my Yokomo ready for ths Sunday. BTW, the plan is to run every other Sunday starting this Sunday. GET READY TO PULL THE LEEEEVER!!! PD, if you get there at 3:00 you will still be able to do some running bro.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> Where did this Biff guy go??
> 
> I ran my Rail but it had a HUGE PUSH turning left! Trying to get my Yokomo ready for ths Sunday. BTW, the plan is to run every other Sunday starting this Sunday. GET READY TO PULL THE LEEEEVER!!! PD, if you get there at 3:00 you will still be able to do some running bro.


Hey Biggie!!!

I'm going to try to stop by this Sunday. If its every other Sunday starting this Sunday, that may work for me, even if I can show up at 3pm. If nothing else, it will be GREAT to see ya Biggie! Been too long bro!

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Watch out guys! I'm in town and working this weekend, so when I get chances tomorrow, I will be running. I know I know, I will try not to run too many people off the track....really, I have a problem with hitting people and staying on the track. My driving is a little rusty.  Flying will do that to you.

Watch out, Chase is on the loose...haha. I will also try and get wayne to bring his camera, that way I can take some pictures.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

bashing goes both way buddy heheheh


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok pictures were taken.... so you guys start harrassing Chase to post them


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok ladies...before yall start, i'm going to upload them and get them posted tonight. So while you old guys are sleeping(whats up with going to bed at 9?) I will get ahead and put them up.

Today was pretty awsome, I was out of town last weekend, and missed the first turn out and trial run. But the turn out today was awsome. I pulled up(my usual 2 minutes late for work...haha opps!) and the parking lot was PACKED over on our side, I found a spot to park and went over. Lyn and Dean had already set the track up, thanks to help from everyone there I believe. I know I saw cypress, andy(dont know if he is on here? drives with one hand guy), and a few others helping. THANKS SO MUCH for that, when we used to do the track, it was Dean and myself setting it up, and taking it down. I really appreciate the help, even though i wasnt even there to help, I know Dean would be saying the same thing, so I'm doing it for him.

Anyway, Lyn got all the frequencies in check, and I missed the first little bit due to being tied up in the dungeon that I call the repair area of the shop. haha. So I missed everyone getting started, and I believe Lyn actually set up a few races? Of course, most people out there still arnt "racing" so they were getting impatient and we had to let everyone else go out.

Dave had his 1/5 scales again(see photos)...and while I like seeing them run...they arnt ment for that track. I'm going to talk to Randy and everyone, and express that the monster trucks, and 1/5th scales do a little too much damage when they run over a smaller car...DUH. I know I heard alot of people saying they didnt like running when they were out there, and those big cars run FOREVER. SOOOO, we will deal with that ASAP. Dont want anyone to get discuraged and not come back!

The racing was fun, and everyone seemed to have a good time. Couple close calls, and some wipe outs, but everyone was laughing. I finally started getting a chance to get out there in the later part of the day, and was running a shop Nitro TC3...it was fun. Dean ran a little, and so did Randy.

Anyway, enough with my report on the day...PICTARS!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

<--- Dean, Lyn, and the other set-up crew guys. Thanks again!








<----The big man!








<----Winter champs...I was there?








<--- The Guffinator!!








<--- Daves 1/5 scales that we all got to know REAL well.








<--- Cypressvendetta's Toy Chest








<--- Cypress trying to fix his stuff... Ages 8 and up Adam... 8 AND UP!








<--- Getting ready, please note the stance of intense concentration from the girl in white. She did quite good all day.








<--- The future little racer.








<-- Random candid


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds.








<--- The Drivers Line








<--- Daves little brushless car zipping along. That thing was quick.








<--- Zoom Zoom Zoom








<-- One handed driving Andy's vendetta carving into the turn








<-- Cant remember his name... but a candid shot.








<--- Everyone taking a break

















<--- Guffs shiny new HPI RS4 Evo. SWEET pink antenna(my addition )








<--- The feared 5b...it didnt have the best brakes to say the least.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

<--- RUNNNN!!!

















<--- that thing was all over the place, wheelies everywhere.








<--- All the drivers








<-- Over head








<--- The setup







<-- Yeah...I take multiple pictures








<-- Dennis getting his Driftzz on.

















<--- Sideline Chit chat.
]


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

<-- Candid of Guff firing up the beast. (dont let the antenna fool you!)








<--- Looking good.

















<-- imagine the smoke being from the tires, and it turns into a neat picture.

Thats all I got. I wanted Wayne to come and bring his camera, but that didnt work to well. Thanks to everyone who came out. Its awsome to have people out there having a good time, showing new people what its all about. I saw plenty of hospitality and everyone helping each other out.

Thanks Again


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW! What a fantastic turn out guys! That looked awesome! I really tried to get by there but we did not even finish lunch and get home unitl after 3:30 or 4pm! Yeah, long day yesterday. And the next time you do this will be Thanksgiving weekend and we will be out of town - so it maybe another month before I can try to make it out there to see Lyn and the crew.

Keep up the awesome work! And keep having fun!
PD2


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Good shots Chase, and thanks a million for wrenching on the 'Cuda for me. 

Is it time to race yet????


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Its always time to race...always.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

welll aside from the ESC in the TI goin poopy and the mamba problems in the detta, it was good fun


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*WHA HOOO!!!*

Looked like everyone had a good time forsure. I'm looking at the calendar and will post the schedule once talking it over with Randy and the crew. HAMDRL runs every other Sunday and I would like to run on the Sundays they don't. Some would like to partake on that venue also.

For tose that had to wait and wait and wait and wait , I am looking at a solution to fix that so stay tuned.

Great pictures Chase! Great seeing faces from the past again too! Looking forward to our next running of the masses!!!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

PD2 said:


> WOW! What a fantastic turn out guys! That looked awesome! I really tried to get by there but we did not even finish lunch and get home unitl after 3:30 or 4pm! Yeah, long day yesterday. And the next time you do this will be Thanksgiving weekend and we will be out of town - so it maybe another month before I can try to make it out there to see Lyn and the crew.
> 
> Keep up the awesome work! And keep having fun!
> PD2


i think dean pointed out to randy that the sunday in two weeks will be thanksgiving weekend so Randy said we could race again this coming sunday if we wanted


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Man i definately have to fix my Nitro Rc now... It rear ended a SUVs rear tire going full throttle last new years... 'DOH' Its only 7 years old.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Looked like everyone had a good time forsure. I'm looking at the calendar and will post the schedule once talking it over with Randy and the crew. HAMDRL runs every other Sunday and I would like to run on the Sundays they don't. Some would like to partake on that venue also.
> 
> For tose that had to wait and wait and wait and wait , I am looking at a solution to fix that so stay tuned.
> 
> Great pictures Chase! Great seeing faces from the past again too! Looking forward to our next running of the masses!!!


The pictures were awsome Chase.  They say a picture is worth a thousand words. 10 pics are worth 10,000 words! :wink:

Hey Biggie. Good job bro! Keep this stuff up and more folks will want to run RC cars! :dance:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm enjoying this so much that I'm transforming my 18T....a little sneak peak....


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

With Daves baja, we need battle bots out there..geez. I'm putting spikes on mine, maybe I will puncture a fuel tank. I dont think anything other than that would stop the monster.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

if we r goin by scale.... 1/18 is getting crushed by 1/10 and they r getting killed by dave's 1/5...... so maybe i will just chase his baja with my wrecker hahahaha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I'm enjoying this so much that I'm transforming my 18T....a little sneak peak....


No more pink bro! :headknock

And maybe a smaller wing? :spineyes:


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

PERFECT. Haha.

If we run this weekend that would be cool, I enjoyed having everyone out there and having a good time.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That was fun for sure. Have to do it again when we're not on a time schedule.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*21 years and still FUN!*

Had someone add it up and almost fell over. Still fun forsure!

HAMDLR ran last Sunday and is on an every other Sunday schedule so If we run again this Sunday and go on an every other Sunday then we won't run on same day as HAMDRL. We're good to go on that so see you all again this Sunday.

Frequencies are being addressed so bring it!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Did someone happen to find a glow igniter? I umm...lost my new one


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i left before you did..... i didnt....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guff, I got like 3 you can have.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

Chris, you did leave your starter to the Cuda and it is in the store for when you go there again. Igniter? No idea.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow...I stumbled onto this site when I was looking for Randy's phone number.

I wanted to say thanks to Lyn and the crew at Randy's for setting up and managing the chaos on Sunday. A fun time was had by all that attended.

I am new to RC cars so I need lots of practice. I have been trying to run a 1/10 VXL Rustler, but after seeing Guffinator run rings around everything in a 1/18, I purchased an 18R so I could enjoy the fun racing without injuring anyone in the crowd.

Looking forward to trying to keep up with the Guffinator next Sunday with my new 1/18 ride that just got the Novak steroid injection.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

lemme get my battery situation fixed, im gonna be nippin at guff's heals hahaha


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll just run yall off the track.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*HEH HEH, HEH HEH*

1/10th touring with mod + cyclone and lipo. BE AFRAID, BE VERY AFRAID!


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Once again the chaos was well managed at Randy's Hobbies on Sunday. Thanks to Lyn and the whole crew at Randy's for getting the track setup, torn down and managing the race classes and the chaos that follows.:work:

Stand-outs this Sunday.

Wayne was hooked up when he wasn't flying...and I do mean flying...a small bump on the back oval and he was in the air. You really must be going fast to get airborne and his cars were making take-off speed.:walkingsm

Mike brought out an 18R running a Mamba-8000 with a 3-cell Lipo that was stuck to the asphalt and making warp-9. Too bad that a worn out CVD took him out for a while...yes, I did say a worn out CVD. Only somebody crazy enough to run a Mamba-8000 on three cells could wear out a CVD.:biggrin:

Me?...I had too much fun and nearly wore out an 18R body from driving upside down so much...:headknock


Once again, a fun time was had by all ...

Thanks

Mark


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Man today was a blast! I will have your side dam's next weekend(Mofreak & Guff). I finally got to see a lipo 18r and that thing was fast. Mofreaks 18r was really hooked up with the green body in the pics above. Your car was by far the fastest car to hit the track all day! I cobbled together a pan car from old parts and was really suprised to see how well it handled on the parking lot surface. Next time out the pan car will be running a mod motor and my 18r will be running the Novak and the LateModel body! My vendetta has a problem with traction rolling at the end of the straight away so it will stay at home. I had a blast and will be back next time. Every other week or every week? 
My Cousin and a freind of mine just bought cars today so we should have some new racers! 

Hey Guff....im putting the mod in the pan so you better get that nitro car tuned so we can run some more close laps

Next time out there should be atleast 4 Latemodel/Side dam cars running! Me, mike, mcguff, wayne woohooooo!!!!!I NEED LIPOS!!!!! (either that or mike can run nimh) haha


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

**** i was there too dangit hahahah i just didnt charge my lipos the night before so all i ran was my xray 1/10 and still then had a ton of radio problems..... freakin AM!!!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

your traction problem might be that you are running those rubber nobbie tires on asphalt... i'll bring you a set of my 1/10 rubber hpi wheels next time and let you try those, they work incredibly well for my vendetta


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cypressvendetta said:


> your traction problem might be that you are running those rubber nobbie tires on asphalt... i'll bring you a set of my 1/10 rubber hpi wheels next time and let you try those, they work incredibly well for my vendetta


He is actually running foam tires, they grip too much causing him to traction roll.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

cypressvendetta said:


> **** i was there too dangit hahahah i just didnt charge my lipos the night before so all i ran was my xray 1/10 and still then had a ton of radio problems..... freakin AM!!!


With us being right by the freeway, we get alot of interferance. Even on my FM radio for my Stryker, I used to fly it in the parking lot and I would get radio hits. So, go AM, its even more suseptable(spelling?) and yeah...you may be getting problems from the freeway. Wouldnt suprise me.

I was off this weekend, so I didnt get to enjoy everyones company...BUT school will be out by the end of this week, and yall can have no fear, Chase will be here.  haha. Glad to see yall are enjoying it.


----------

